# Seiko 6309-7040 - Project Complete!



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Another little project complete!

After getting into Seiko's earlier last year, I decided I had to have an original 6309-7040 (amongst others, lol!), and struck a deal on a very tired, but all original one.



20121030_113651 by Hallsy01, on Flickr

Apart from the obvious, the case was in OK condition, but a little tired, case back was deeply scratched and the movement ran intermittently!!

So after swapping/sourcing a few bits, keeping it all original other than a 1:1 crystal from swedefreak and the odd obsolete gasket, refinishing the case (without losing case lines) and servicing the movement, I had something that I had aimed for!

I had planned on pairing it with a WJean Super Oyster with SEL'd, but for now I have settled on one of Eddies retro rubber straps, which I think suits it very well. Really nice strap, very comfy, maybe a little big, but it just about fits my skinny wrists! Bit of a lint magnet, but I'm sure that will subside with time.

So here she is - isn't she lovely!?



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

As mentioned, the case back had some deep scratches, which wouldn't be able to be removed without welding, or losing the engraving. So I flatted and polished as best I could, and even then the 'WATER' part of the engraving was starting to look shallow.



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr

And an extra dose of vintage 



Seiko 6309-7040 Diver by Hallsy01, on Flickr

Thanks for reading


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

I think it's great! Do you mind me asking how you services the mvmt?


----------



## Dewi Sant (Jan 23, 2013)

That's superb, I'm well impressed and i think the deep scratches in the back just add more character. Well done you, I wish I had the know how / patience to do that but I'm happier with a spanner in my hand working on cars or motorbikes so I have the utmost respect for you guys that can work on stuff as small as a watch and not **** it up totally! Maybe I should learn.  Thanks for showing us that, it is lovely.

Dewi


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quite a transformation..... I just love the 6309... Looks good on the Iso style strap.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a shame that it looks like someone has tried, in the past, to get the case back off using a shovel but the work you've done is excellent. I admire anyone who can achieve results like this. Well done.

One question though, where did you source any obsolete spare parts you needed for this project ?

I've had no luck sourcing a part I need to complete a restoration on a Seiko 7546-6040. It appears I'll have to buy another complete watch just for the one part.

Again, well done with your project. A great result.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great job , Classic watch.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great job, & well done, I do like the 6309 also, did you refinish the case by hand?

Cheers Martin


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

defendnola said:


> I think it's great! Do you mind me asking how you services the mvmt?


Thanks  My DIY method is to clean the parts in an ultrasonic bath, in small jars of a homebrewed cleaning solution (from memory 70% mineral spirit, 20% naptha, 5% naptha, 5% olive oil - possibly some IPA in there too), then again in IPA. Then I reassemble and lubricate with the aid of the service docs. I'm by no means an expert, I've only stripped & serviced 3-4 movements so far, but all have ran well afterwards!



Dewi Sant said:


> That's superb, I'm well impressed and i think the deep scratches in the back just add more character. Well done you, I wish I had the know how / patience to do that but I'm happier with a spanner in my hand working on cars or motorbikes so I have the utmost respect for you guys that can work on stuff as small as a watch and not **** it up totally! Maybe I should learn.  Thanks for showing us that, it is lovely.
> 
> Dewi


Cheers! I'm an electrical engineer by day, and often spend time tinkering on cars at the weekends - so the recent interest in watchmaking is quite different, but I find it rewarding 



Service Engineer said:


> It's a shame that it looks like someone has tried, in the past, to get the case back off using a shovel but the work you've done is excellent. I admire anyone who can achieve results like this. Well done.
> 
> One question though, where did you source any obsolete spare parts you needed for this project ?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was lucky enough to find some parts from CousinsUK, and some of the others I have sourced via WTB threads. The parts are out there, but sometimes you have to be patient!



martinzx said:


> Great job, & well done, I do like the 6309 also, did you refinish the case by hand?
> 
> Cheers Martin


Thanks  Yes, the case was mainly refinished by hand. I flatted & polished the case by hand until only some of the deeper marks were showing (I didn't want to risk losing the case lines), then the brushed finish was applied with the help of a lathe and sanding block. It would be a lot easier if I could convert our lathe to more of a lapping wheel setup, but I'm happy with the results for now!


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Well done for getting those Movements going, I've been tinkering and know it's not easy. Lovely work you've done there, really good result. I love Seiko's, the 7009 fine but something about the 6309/6319 I really like.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I have great admiration for what you've done. Really impressive. It must have given you great satisfaction. :great:


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, top notch. I take my watches apart all the time but when it comes to the movement.. never had the balls. I think 3-4 times with 100% accuracy places you as an expert in my book!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nicely done! I have several Seamasters but I prefer to wear one of my 6309s.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

As mentioned before it looks really well on that Isofrane style strap.

Just wish I had the know how to achieve what you have done.....nice work


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------

